# Dimensions YouTube Page



## FatAndProud (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey BHM/FFAs!! 

I know I don't post much on this board, but I totally want to get to know ALL of you (I've been able to chat with a few of you fine-ass people). I've had this DimensionsMagazine page going on YouTube for awhile, and I know some of you don't like to venture outside of the BHM/FFA board (the YouTube link was a sticky in the lounge).

So, without further adieu...I give you the DimensionsMagazine YouTube project. Watch the intro video, maybe even check out the DimensionsMagazine YouTube thread and read a bit of the posts to get familiar with who's posting/what's the deal about the YouTube channel, etc.

I really hope some of you decide to post a video or something. I would like to get EVERYONE to participate...but I know that won't happen *sad panda*. So, if you like YouTube and you're awesome, you should totally post. Just sayinnnn'.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm totally not participating. *shifty eyes*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 14, 2010)

IT'S SUPER FUCKING COOL EVERYONE!!!

now that I have your attention. It's super fucking cool everyone. You guys should check it out. We should all try and post something so we venture out of our little circle a bit.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 14, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm totally not participating. *shifty eyes*



You better get your butt over there! I've seen you in action, so go work it!


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 14, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm totally not participating. *shifty eyes*



We have cookies (virtual COOKIES THAT ARE SO SMOOSHY AND TASTY.)?

Also, if you want the ID/password for the YouTube channel...someone has to PM it to you...cuz like...it's "private" so that trolls and the like can't hijack the channel and/or delete videos.

PLEASE POST VIDYAS.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 14, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> You better get your butt over there! I've seen you in action, so go work it!



But... I don't wanna. I'm shy.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Nov 14, 2010)

Hahaha the channel is definitly cool. I don't like being on youtube though none of my videos have me actually in them. xD

It's a maybe for me since I think youtube is awesome!:happy:


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 14, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Hahaha the channel is definitly cool. I don't like being on youtube though none of my videos have me actually in them. xD
> 
> It's a maybe for me since I think youtube is awesome!:happy:



Yay :happy: 

I understand not wanting to be on the Tube, but even watching/subscribing is cool. 

However, I'm hoping for some BHM pr0n and I'd totally love to see some FFAs cuz they're awesome.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Nov 14, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Yay :happy:
> 
> I understand not wanting to be on the Tube, but even watching/subscribing is cool.
> 
> However, I'm hoping for some BHM pr0n and I'd totally love to see some FFAs cuz they're awesome.



I knew you were awesome when I first saw the penis in the book xD hahahahaha

And oh I will subscribe thats for sure and maybe later on I will get the nerve to get into it.

hahaha and woot woot!  I didn't know what to say so I said that hahaha.


----------



## Lunchboxthe3rd (Nov 14, 2010)

Sounds AWSOME! You guys have my support (unlike my belly as it droops over my belt buckle)  also I found a funny youtube thing called "Belly Sexy Super Gainer" or something like that lol. But yeah I need to go get some cookies now.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Nov 14, 2010)

This project intrigues me. 

I'll try to think something up for this!!!


----------



## doafm (Nov 15, 2010)

Excellent! I've actually been around youtube a while now:

http://www.youtube.com/DeathOfAFatMan
http://www.youtube.com/thefatastic5

I've taken a long hiatus from making videos though. Perhaps when I get my new camera I will put something together for it! Very cool idea and def a fan of everything YouTube. One of the best communities on the web today.


----------



## Zowie (Nov 15, 2010)

I want to do it! I love watching myself talk.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 15, 2010)

oooh new people yay I am behind but this week I will get the new topics done mayby even tommorrow as I have to go to town early so will be dressed up and ready

sooo looking forward to seeing new people


and sassy kimmie and I will post you some aussie sweets if you post a video or two or three 

(hmm kimmie will bribary work do you think?)


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 15, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> oooh new people yay I am behind but this week I will get the new topics done mayby even tommorrow as I have to go to town early so will be dressed up and ready
> 
> sooo looking forward to seeing new people
> 
> ...



Yes, bribery is an option. But so is threatening to chew his kneecaps off, and a reminder that I can climb to reach anything he tries to put out of my reach.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 15, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Yes, bribery is an option. But so is threatening to chew his kneecaps off, and a reminder that I can climb to reach anything he tries to put out of my reach.



wow someones been taking her fiesty pills I love it lol 

but I was thinking that old addage you catch more flies with honey than with vinnigar would apply here plus you know its sassy in all his awesomeness

hmmm if he was any kind of man hed just post a video no bribary needed


----------



## Amandy (Nov 15, 2010)

Rellis... I always thought you were utterly adorable in stills, but you're even more delish in video. And that's not even including that swoontastic northernish accent. Lucky is the girl who gets you


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 16, 2010)

Amandy said:


> Rellis... I always thought you were utterly adorable in stills, but you're even more delish in video. And that's not even including that swoontastic northernish accent. Lucky is the girl who gets you



Hehe, now i'm blushing :blush:.....(although i've already been got lol)


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Nov 16, 2010)

I've been watching some of the videos (instead of writing my paper, damn you Dims! gets me everytime  ) And I have to say I absolutely adore all you non Americans! You guys have the cutest, most awesome accents ever! So jealous.


----------



## SanDiega (Nov 16, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Hehe, now i'm blushing :blush:.....(although i've already been got lol)



Your accent is so, so awesome.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Nov 17, 2010)

Zowie just posted a video I have no idea why I am up this late and yeah this is late for me I have school tomorrow... anywho yeah go watch it and I think I might make a video to . . .  one of these days, but before that you some more poeple make videos hmm once again I have rambled and am talking about non sense. go watch the videos on dims youtube


----------



## Zowie (Nov 17, 2010)

I made a video!  whoring myself out, all over the place.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 17, 2010)

FUCKING JAILBAIT. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


I want your hats.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 17, 2010)

Zowie said:


> I made a video!  whoring myself out, all over the place.



I'd have to say that was pretty much amazing :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 17, 2010)

Zowie = pretty damn amazing :happy:


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Nov 17, 2010)

Think I'm going to have to do this, looks like fun.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 18, 2010)

Zowie said:


> I made a video!  whoring myself out, all over the place.



oh shit! grab your pitchforks! 

btw, i loooove the raccoon hat!


----------



## Vageta (Nov 19, 2010)

Zowie said:


> I made a video!  whoring myself out, all over the place.



wow, yea, youre pretty adoreable..


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 20, 2010)

I made one too! Apparently youtube hates me, because all the stills I could choose for the preview shot all look like I'm in the middle of seizing. 

And yes, I'm very awkward


----------



## Vageta (Nov 20, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> I made one too! Apparently youtube hates me, because all the stills I could choose for the preview shot all look like I'm in the middle of seizing.
> 
> And yes, I'm very awkward




Progressive metal huh? Like who? Black Sabbath??

I like that mint lotion..ever rub a nice tummy with it? I bet that would be real nice 

Man everyone on here is so young...Im starting to feel old....


----------



## Zowie (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank, thank you everyone, I'll have to post again. 

Also, Aramanthine, I think we should hang out sometimes. Mainly because you seem to smell delicious.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi all!! Just wanted to let you know I just posted a new video on the Dimensions channel with the new Topic. I'd like to see and hear from as many people as possible!!! Come on, dust off your webcams and share yourselves with us!! I promise I won't bite (that costs extra, lol)!!


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm finna post a video soon too. Just gotta get cam ready.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 1, 2010)

I'll be posting one as I usually do, probably get around to it by the weekend.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 1, 2010)

so i made a video i just have noooo idea how to get it onto the dims youtube page...


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 1, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> so i made a video i just have noooo idea how to get it onto the dims youtube page...



PM'd you....hope it helps!


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks for the help rellis, hozay and f&p! it's up


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 1, 2010)

FishCharming, you are EXACTLY the way I imagined you to be :happy: voice, mannerisms, and all :happy: And that's not a bad thing! Lol.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 1, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> FishCharming, you are EXACTLY the way I imagined you to be :happy: voice, mannerisms, and all :happy: And that's not a bad thing! Lol.



lol, thanks! im usually more put together but like i said, hungover haha

and i didnt even realize i sounded like that until i watched it


----------



## Paquito (Dec 1, 2010)

I wasn't surprised about the hangover.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 2, 2010)

I Just posted a video, go check me out in all my scummy glory.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Dec 2, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> so i made a video i just have noooo idea how to get it onto the dims youtube page...





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I Just posted a video, go check me out in all my scummy glory.



You guys are awesome! I enjoyed watching both of your vids. Hope to see more videos from you both!


----------



## Bigtigmom (Dec 2, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> PM'd you....hope it helps!



Looking forward to your posting as well!


----------



## Bigtigmom (Dec 2, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> I'm finna post a video soon too. Just gotta get cam ready.



Maybe before holidays? LOL Just teasin ya a bit!


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 2, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> lol, thanks! im usually more put together but like i said, hungover haha
> 
> and i didnt even realize i sounded like that until i watched it



Handsome  Great vidya.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I Just posted a video, go check me out in all my scummy glory.



Navidad. :wubu:


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 2, 2010)

Bigtigmom said:


> Maybe before holidays? LOL Just teasin ya a bit!



My hair is holiday colored lol!!! But I will try to be quick about it


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 2, 2010)

Might as well post this here too...my answer to the new topic about the holidays. Hope you enjoy it!

http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine#p/a/u/0/-dFEGBQ7MHc


----------



## Melian (Dec 2, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> thanks for the help rellis, hozay and f&p! it's up



Oh fuck, I want to watch this so badly....but my lab comp is too shitty to handle it. I'm going to lock myself in the array room and use the scanner comp to watch the video, and will then report back (or get lunch, who knows). 

ETA: back. Godfuckingdamn you are hot.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Dec 2, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> My hair is holiday colored lol!!! But I will try to be quick about it



Oooh holiday colored hair, now I'm even more excited to see it!!


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 2, 2010)

Melian said:


> Oh fuck, I want to watch this so badly....but my lab comp is too shitty to handle it. I'm going to lock myself in the array room and use the scanner comp to watch the video, and will then report back (or get lunch, who knows).
> 
> ETA: back. Godfuckingdamn you are hot.



awww shucks :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 2, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> awww shucks :wubu:



You are sexy . . . And I hate you for it!


WHY WON'T YOU LOVE ME?!?!?


----------



## JayDanger (Dec 2, 2010)

Imma make one of these later after work. I'm not going to answer questions though, I'm too awesome for that. I'm just going to sit and talk and be all sweet.

Maybe I'll answer a question, but I'll think of the question myself. It'll be like a one sided conversation.



*UNRELATED SIDENOTE* if any of you are computer programmers, will you please figure out a program I can put on my computer that acts as a sobriety test for social networking/forum sites? Me+keyboard+captive audience+weed/alcohol= big inevitable mess.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 2, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You are sexy . . . And I hate you for it!
> 
> 
> WHY WON'T YOU LOVE ME?!?!?



awwe i love you hozay! our internets bromance is the stuff they write country songs about 

it's just that i want to do unspeakable carnal abominations to melian. you understand, right?


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 2, 2010)

Bigtigmom said:


> Oooh holiday colored hair, now I'm even more excited to see it!!



It'll be up today or tomorrow. I am mighty ill atm.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 2, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> awwe i love you hozay! our internets bromance is the stuff they write country songs about
> 
> it's just that i want to do unspeakable carnal abominations to melian. you understand, right?



Are you planning on doing those same things to eggs?


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 2, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Are you planning on doing those same things to eggs?



i dont have any "plans" per se... besides, i wouldn't want to jeopardize the hozoe! unless of course there is some sort of arrangement made... but you know what they say, "once you have fish you wish... that you hadnt..."


----------



## Venom (Dec 2, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I Just posted a video, go check me out in all my scummy glory.



I liked your video and you don't look scummy. Once you pointed out that you blink a lot I started counting, and then gave up in the 60s, you blink more than anyone else it is so fantastic.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 2, 2010)

wtf hozay! your phone totally takes better video than my webcam! lol, maybe i should invest in some hardware that doesnt suck


----------



## Bigtigmom (Dec 2, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> It'll be up today or tomorrow. I am mighty ill atm.



Aww I'm sorry to hear that. Take care of yourself we'll wait.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 3, 2010)

Please don't delete it, Zowie. This is awesome.


----------



## Zowie (Dec 3, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Please don't delete it, Zowie. This is awesome.



Sorry, it's gone. But next time I'm really excited about something, I'll do a video. It's nearly the same.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 3, 2010)

Zowie said:


> Sorry, it's gone. But next time I'm really excited about something, I'll do a video. It's nearly the same.



i missed something awesome? stupid pm replies distracting me from awesomeness! i hope you're happy!


----------



## Zowie (Dec 3, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i missed something awesome? stupid pm replies distracting me from awesomeness! i hope you're happy!



No, something fucked up in the uploading, the audio was normal, but I was at twice the speed.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 3, 2010)

Bigtigmom said:


> Aww I'm sorry to hear that. Take care of yourself we'll wait.



You may now enjoy the splendidnessessness of my video... my God what have I done to you all...


----------



## Melian (Dec 3, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> it's just that i want to do unspeakable carnal abominations to melian. you understand, right?



Yes please.



ManBeef said:


> You may now enjoy the splendidnessessness of my video... my God what have I done to you all...



Hahaha..."six fishes...of the goldfish variety." Loved your video, ManBeef :happy:

This YouTube thing was a great idea - it lets me spy on everyone and learn their secrets without any of that tedious dumpster-hiding (take THAT, Dr P Marshall).


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 3, 2010)

Melian said:


> Yes please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. I love that you love it. It took me almost all night... or like 2 & a half hours


----------



## Tad (Dec 3, 2010)

Melian said:


> This YouTube thing was a great idea - it lets me spy on everyone and learn their secrets without any of that tedious dumpster-hiding (take THAT, Dr P Marshall).



I keep forgetting to check it out, but when I do.....seconding what Melian said. And thanks to all of you who are awesome enough to post videos!


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 3, 2010)

posted another vid! haha my egomania is just loving this! it's a long one though so sorry!


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 3, 2010)

I gotta get to answering some questions... ugh... more more more


----------



## Paquito (Dec 3, 2010)

You have a deeper voice than I expected.

Also, a hamster named Eggo. LIKE

"Once you get to know me, you'll fall in love. I'll fall in love too, hopefully. And we'll hold hands. Cupcakes."


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 3, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You have a deeper voice than I expected.
> 
> Also, a hamster named Eggo. LIKE
> 
> "Once you get to know me, you'll fall in love. I'll fall in love too, hopefully. And we'll hold hands. Cupcakes."



I get that a lot... So i sometimes greet people with my Mickey Mouse voice just to throw a curve ball. Yeah, Eggo is a lil bastard. I love him though... I have too. My fishies are named Sushi, SoySauce, Caviar, Tempura, Wasabi, & Saki


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 3, 2010)

I put my new one up :happy: 
I have absolutely no idea what I'm saying half the time lol


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 3, 2010)

I love the names of the fish! 

I was taken by surprise by your voice, but I like that :happy:

Cupcakes!!!


----------



## Vageta (Dec 3, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> I put my new one up :happy:
> I have absolutely no idea what I'm saying half the time lol



Your sleepy talking is seriously adoreable.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 3, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I love the names of the fish!
> 
> I was taken by surprise by your voice, but I like that :happy:
> 
> Cupcakes!!!



Well thank you kindly. What did you expect my voice to sound like? I get these comments all the time. LOL


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 4, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Well thank you kindly. What did you expect my voice to sound like? I get these comments all the time. LOL



Just kinda... well... normal. Lol. I really like deep voices, though. So it was a welcome surprise


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Dec 4, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> You may now enjoy the splendidnessessness of my video... my God what have I done to you all...



your voice is awesome. you should totally drive around in this mobile gynecology unit and just sing barry white songs through a megaphone.








ps.
i'll work on getting a video up this weekend lol


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 4, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Just kinda... well... normal. Lol. I really like deep voices, though. So it was a welcome surprise


Well I am glad my voice was like sweet romantic love making for yo ear drums


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 4, 2010)

Lil BigginZ said:


> your voice is awesome. you should totally drive around in this mobile gynecology unit and just sing barry white songs through a megaphone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!! I'd probs be doing more gynoinspecting than singing. But HEEEEELL YEAH!


----------



## Anjula (Dec 4, 2010)

Love your video, ManBeef ! You have great voice and ,like wow,your hairs look amazing!


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 4, 2010)

Anjula said:


> Love your video, ManBeef ! You have great voice and ,like wow,your hairs look amazing!



Well thank you kindly ma'am. I grow my hair all on my own


----------



## JulieD (Dec 4, 2010)

ManBeef...hmmm...I guess we finaly know where the beef is....and after all of this time, that poor little old lady probably isn't even around to see. Such a shame...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aISkVvi5iI8


----------



## Paquito (Dec 4, 2010)

SASSY

God I love that accent, when he whispers in my ear...


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 4, 2010)

JulieD said:


> ManBeef...hmmm...I guess we finaly know where the beef is....and after all of this time, that poor little old lady probably isn't even around to see. Such a shame...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aISkVvi5iI8



I am the beef? I never knew this... I feel like a perv now


----------



## JulieD (Dec 5, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> I am the beef? I never knew this... I feel like a perv now



no perv....100% ManBeef


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 5, 2010)

JulieD said:


> no perv....100% ManBeef



i can not tell a lie... the manbeef is a tad pervy


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 6, 2010)

NEW VID UP!!! WEEEEEEEE!!! NOW GO!!! OR I WILL EAT YOUR SOUL!!! thankies


----------



## Anjula (Dec 6, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> NEW VID UP!!! WEEEEEEEE!!! NOW GO!!! OR I WILL EAT YOUR SOUL!!! thankies



youre great,u know.Haha and u acting kinda like Boxxy


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 6, 2010)

Anjula said:


> youre great,u know.Haha and u acting kinda like Boxxy



Boxxy? My name is Billie silly. Not Boxxy. But thanks. I am always being made fun of because I am like a big ass kid


----------



## Anjula (Dec 6, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Boxxy? My name is Billie silly. Not Boxxy. But thanks. I am always being made fun of because I am like a big ass kid



u are as cute as she,emm,nope, even cutter couse ure guy and God Im loosing my point .I mean u rock :d


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 6, 2010)

Anjula said:


> u are as cute as she,emm,nope, even cutter couse ure guy and God Im loosing my point .I mean u rock :d



LOL well thankies love. You're a looker too. I just have always been real child like in my personality because I feel we lose that && forget that those days were so much fun. I take my responsibilities serious, relationships too... very. But I am a dork really


----------



## Bigtigmom (Dec 8, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> NEW VID UP!!! WEEEEEEEE!!! NOW GO!!! OR I WILL EAT YOUR SOUL!!! thankies



Wow! Look what happens with just a bit of encouragement!! I love your crazy rantings, truly worth the wait. Thanks!! LOL


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 9, 2010)

Paquito said:


> SASSY
> 
> God I love that accent, when he whispers in my ear...



I know sexy as right  the voice that is I am not sure I wouldnt be a puddle on the floor if he whispered in my ear


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 9, 2010)

Bigtigmom said:


> Wow! Look what happens with just a bit of encouragement!! I love your crazy rantings, truly worth the wait. Thanks!! LOL



There will be a lot more. I have a few ideas. Hope you like what shall come


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 9, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> There will be a lot more. I have a few ideas. Hope you like what shall come



Just don't take over the channel. People won't be happy if you do. It's meant more for weekly discussion than anything else.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 9, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Just don't take over the channel. People won't be happy if you do. It's meant more for weekly discussion than anything else.



so I can't have a weekly discussion every single day? This is a fine how do yuh do


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 9, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> so I can't have a weekly discussion every single day? This is a fine how do yuh do



you are however free to have your own youtube channel to wich you can post as often as you like


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 9, 2010)

Exactly what Spiritangel said. If you're looking to post every day, you should make your own channel and just post a link to your videos. The one that is shared should only be used to respond ONCE to the week's topic. If you feel like posting a video every day, by all means, go ahead and do it. But on YOUR OWN channel. You can have your own fans that way and not need to share lol.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 9, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> so I can't have a weekly discussion every single day? This is a fine how do yuh do


Apparently, there is a thin line between Manbeef and Manham...and dude, you are crossing it


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 9, 2010)

Apparently you aren't familiar with a lil thing called a joke. I have my own YouTube channel. I was just messing around. I made it clear before that I am not here to cause issues. That isn't my channel && I am not going to abuse it. I take the trust that was bestowed upon me serious. So chill out lil lady. I'm not a Dick like that. But you gotta admit... manham sounds mighty tasty.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 9, 2010)

You guys.....be nice to people. I'm the one that started the channel...and I'm not even being defensive. This is the kind of behavior that stops people from wanting to post. It makes me sad  I just want to get to know people. I don't care about rules - stop trying to make the YouTube channel some "in-crowd" thing...because it's not, it's for everyone. Besides, if manbeef/ham/pork/processed meat was abusive toward the channel (and I know his technicolored haired self would NOT be a dick like that ), we could easily delete videos. However, I hope it never gets to that point because I WANT TO GET TO KNOW PEOPLE, regardless of how often they post/don't post. The YouTube channel isn't some rigid, nazi, dictatorship....why do you think I opened questions to EVERYONE? Just sayin....don't wanna sound like a bitch, but I want everyone to feel encouraged to post a video without someone from the sidelines saying "BUT THERE'S RULES!"

P.S. I love you guys. Peace, love, skeet, cheese.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 9, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Apparently you aren't familiar with a lil thing called a joke. I have my own YouTube channel. I was just messing around. I made it clear before that I am not here to cause issues. That isn't my channel && I am not going to abuse it. I take the trust that was bestowed upon me serious. So chill out lil lady. I'm not a Dick like that. But you gotta admit... manham sounds mighty tasty.



WWWhhhhooooo are you talking to like that? I was just trying to make light about about something that appears to me, others are expressing a more serious tone about. Now, I may be wrong, it has happened once before. Honestly, I could careless how many times anyone post a video on the Dims YouTube Channel. For the record, I dont think I like the taste of ManHam as much, ManBeef was nicer


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 10, 2010)

JulieD said:


> WWWhhhhooooo are you talking to like that? I was just trying to make light about about something that appears to me, others are expressing a more serious tone about. Now, I may be wrong, it has happened once before. Honestly, I could careless how many times anyone post a video on the Dims YouTube Channel. For the record, I dont think I like the taste of ManHam as much, ManBeef was nicer



Then I apologize. I took it as if you were insulting me && I got defensive. If you read the post again it does seem as if they were shots taken at me. I don't want to fight over this. It's just a page with videos. Why should that cause any drama. That is serious lame sauce if people get mad over some one posting. I don't plan on posting everyday or every other day etc. Just to answer questions. Or Maybe if it is a little more info about me. No hard feelings I hope. No more arguing && hug time now... I shawwies


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 10, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> You guys.....be nice to people. I'm the one that started the channel...and I'm not even being defensive. This is the kind of behavior that stops people from wanting to post. It makes me sad  I just want to get to know people. I don't care about rules - stop trying to make the YouTube channel some "in-crowd" thing...because it's not, it's for everyone. Besides, if manbeef/ham/pork/processed meat was abusive toward the channel (and I know his technicolored haired self would NOT be a dick like that ), we could easily delete videos. However, I hope it never gets to that point because I WANT TO GET TO KNOW PEOPLE, regardless of how often they post/don't post. The YouTube channel isn't some rigid, nazi, dictatorship....why do you think I opened questions to EVERYONE? Just sayin....don't wanna sound like a bitch, but I want everyone to feel encouraged to post a video without someone from the sidelines saying "BUT THERE'S RULES!"
> 
> P.S. I love you guys. Peace, love, skeet, cheese.



&& to you I tip my hat. Thank you for defending my honor like that. It made me feel good in a crazy way. I won't abuse your page. I'm sure when you saw me walking over the horizon that one mighty fine day you thought, "look at this slice of yummi flesh pie... he'll treat my youtube page with respect, because he is anti dick matter" then we rode off into the sunset to get chili fries. (I do have a penis for those of you reading this, the anti dick matter thing is talking about personality... not a lacking in man pole) Anywhat, in all realness thanks. That was might sweet && kind of you. :wubu:


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 10, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> && to you I tip my hat. Thank you for defending my honor like that. It made me feel good in a crazy way. I won't abuse your page. I'm sure when you saw me walking over the horizon that one mighty fine day you thought, "look at this slice of yummi flesh pie... he'll treat my youtube page with respect, because he is anti dick matter" then we rode off into the sunset to get chili fries. (I do have a penis for those of you reading this, the anti dick matter thing is talking about personality... not a lacking in man pole) Anywhat, in all realness thanks. That was might sweet && kind of you. :wubu:



This is Ah-mur-ika. Innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 10, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Then I apologize. I took it as if you were insulting me && I got defensive. If you read the post again it does seem as if they were shots taken at me. I don't want to fight over this. It's just a page with videos. Why should that cause any drama. That is serious lame sauce if people get mad over some one posting. I don't plan on posting everyday or every other day etc. Just to answer questions. Or Maybe if it is a little more info about me. No hard feelings I hope. No more arguing && hug time now... I shawwies



Aww...Manbeef, I'm sorry too! I did reread it and I did come off as a beeotch....I'm sorry. I have been going through a lot personaly, and I didn't mean to attack you. I know you mean no harm...and you just like to be your pervy little self, so I am sorry too! :wubu:


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 11, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> This is Ah-mur-ika. Innocent until proven guilty.


Amen to that sister


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 11, 2010)

JulieD said:


> Aww...Manbeef, I'm sorry too! I did reread it and I did come off as a beeotch....I'm sorry. I have been going through a lot personaly, and I didn't mean to attack you. I know you mean no harm...and you just like to be your pervy little self, so I am sorry too! :wubu:



I love you Jules. It's fine. Sometimes life gets the better of us... My perviness loves you too


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 12, 2010)

so I heard through the grapevine that there was a new topic picked out arleady. So I made a christmas song . . . I'm kind of excited to put it up. And if that's not the topic, I think I have one in mind as well.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 12, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> so I heard through the grapevine that there was a new topic picked out arleady. So I made a christmas song . . . I'm kind of excited to put it up. And if that's not the topic, I think I have one in mind as well.



Yeah, new topic is Christmas Kereoke!  Sing your fave Christmas song!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 12, 2010)

well, I ran with the idea of the Christmas Karaoke. I'm uploading something right now. 

Just a few notes, 

1, sorry for the quality of my voice, 

2, it was recorded and put together on my phone, 

3, I record a majority of my shit in the bathroom because of the reverb in there. It's like a free pre-amp. 

anyways, hope you guys enjoy, and I look forward to hearing everyone else's stuff as well. 

Oh yeah, it's not just me singing, I decided to track some stuff. 

-Hozay

(should be up soon, just uploading)


----------



## LovesBigMen (Dec 12, 2010)

Dang I was going to sing a song, now I won't hahaha I couldn't do anything better then Hozay's vid damn! xD


----------



## JulieD (Dec 13, 2010)

ok...i did it...im sorry for your ears...especially the frequent q-tippers...


----------



## LovesBigMen (Dec 13, 2010)

JulieD said:


> ok...i did it...im sorry for your ears...especially the frequent q-tippers...



Just saw it haha that was GREAT!!! Sorry that I just saw it studied and now sleep. Once again great Julie yay!:happy:


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 13, 2010)

my video is up. since i have no talent, and even if i did it wouldn't hold a candle to hozay, i just went with shamelessly bad, lol. not by choice either


----------



## Melian (Dec 13, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> well, I ran with the idea of the Christmas Karaoke. I'm uploading something right now.
> 
> Just a few notes,
> 
> ...



You are just fucking FANTASTIC. "The cat's shit," as some would say


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm subscribed, but I doubt I'll do a video.


----------



## Zowie (Dec 13, 2010)

Melian said:


> You are just fucking FANTASTIC. "The cat's shit," as some would say



Hahaha, that was my reaction as well.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 13, 2010)

You two are just saying that to get in my pants.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 13, 2010)

Everybody get in Hozay's pants. PANTS PARTY


----------



## JulieD (Dec 13, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You two are just saying that to get in my pants.


Hozay, its not ALWAYS about you...



Paquito said:


> Everybody get in Hozay's pants. PANTS PARTY



....but I would love to get in on this action!


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 15, 2010)

As promised, I put one up too. I can't sing at all, so beware


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 15, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> As promised, I put one up too. I can't sing at all, so beware



omg I had that on my song choice list, 

You did a beautiful Job and I dont think you need to worry about the singing thing you sounded amazing


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 15, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Hey BHM/FFAs!!
> 
> I know I don't post much on this board, but I totally want to get to know ALL of you (I've been able to chat with a few of you fine-ass people). I've had this DimensionsMagazine page going on YouTube for awhile, and I know some of you don't like to venture outside of the BHM/FFA board (the YouTube link was a sticky in the lounge).
> 
> ...



cool i subscribed and sent a freinds request.SpinDoctor91 is my youtube username.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 15, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> As promised, I put one up too. I can't sing at all, so beware



Whoa...Amaranthine! Are you kidding me? You did such a great job, seriously! 

So...um...are we allowed to removed our videos after the humiliation?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 15, 2010)

Carla has the most sexiest voice ever,i melted.she is so cute and pretty too.she can sing too


----------



## Zowie (Dec 15, 2010)

Bahahaha. Carla took my french/english song, as well as the same french song.  I'm glad though, she did a far better job.


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 3, 2011)

WTF!? Why did this die out!? Let's bring the Youtube account back dammit!!! WOOOOOT


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 3, 2011)

Damn I was gone for a lil while I didn't even know the page was still running. Someone fill me in so I can start posting again please!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 19, 2011)

I know we have this going on in the lounge, but just wanted to let everyone know that we've got a new topic. It'd be really cool if we can get some people from the BHM/FFA board to partake in this thread. Get us out there since a few of us use this board as our main board. 

Enjoy it. The Topic is accents or languages you speak. Check it out!


----------



## Zowie (Sep 20, 2011)

Posted my video!  Check out my terrible french and out-of-sync soundtrack.


----------



## mischel (Sep 20, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Posted my video!  Check out my terrible french and out-of-sync soundtrack.



I'm living very near to the French boarder (less than a mile). Because of that, i was forced to learn French in school as third language.
Do Canadians have to learn French in school too?

I'm so glad Saarland choosed to stay german... i hated all my French teachers ^^. All of them where skinny, tall, rough women...

Hmm


----------



## Anjula (Sep 20, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Posted my video!  Check out my terrible french and out-of-sync soundtrack.



I adore the way you sound :happy: seriously I had a big grin on my face XD


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 20, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Posted my video!  Check out my terrible french and out-of-sync soundtrack.



Admittedly, I have no idea about french whatsoever, but that sounded anything BUT terrible to me.  And it'll be a whole load better than my really awkward German when I try one of these videos


----------



## Melian (Sep 20, 2011)

mischel said:


> I'm living very near to the French boarder (less than a mile). Because of that, i was forced to learn French in school as third language.
> Do Canadians have to learn French in school too?
> 
> I'm so glad Saarland choosed to stay german... i hated all my French teachers ^^. All of them where skinny, tall, rough women...
> ...



Yeah, they force us to learn French until 9th grade, despite the fact that most of the country seriously dislikes the French.

Meh...il est bon de savoir une autre langue.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 20, 2011)

They force English people to learn French in school here in Canada? 

Truth be told, I had no idea. French is my first language, so I've known it forever. Even went to a French Catholic school. 

I'm very excited to see all the languages pop up!


----------



## Anjula (Sep 20, 2011)

I can't properly upload this stupid vid -.-


----------



## Melian (Sep 20, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> They force English people to learn French in school here in Canada?
> 
> Truth be told, I had no idea. French is my first language, so I've known it forever. Even went to a French Catholic school.
> 
> I'm very excited to see all the languages pop up!



Yep. In Ontario, we have to take French from grade 3-9 (not sure about other provinces). I took it until grade 12, but then dropped it because the teacher was such a cunt.


----------



## Tad (Sep 20, 2011)

How much french you have to study depends on what province you live in (when I started school in Manitoba, you didn't start until something like grade 4, and just took it for a few years, for example, while in Ontario you start in kindergarten or grade and have to take it until at least grade nine....although lots go into french immersion and take far more french).


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 20, 2011)

Anjula said:


> I can't properly upload this stupid vid -.-



I know Hozay had the same problem, so maybe he can be a hero and help out 

But from what I've seen your English is great, better than a lot of the English people I know  And you look amazing as always :happy:


----------



## Anjula (Sep 20, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I know Hozay had the same problem, so maybe he can be a hero and help out
> 
> But from what I've seen your English is great, better than a lot of the English people I know  And you look amazing as always :happy:



and you're kind as always


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG38D7BH7Js&feature=channel_video_title

As posted on the Lounge, here's my reply to Hozay's topic....please forgive me for a pathetic Anthony Hopkins impersonation and an equally ridiculous attempt at an American accent.


----------



## fritzi (Sep 20, 2011)

mischel said:


> I'm so glad Saarland choosed to stay german...
> 
> Hmm



Most Germans I've met aren't so happy about this decision of the Saarlanders....


----------



## Paquito (Sep 20, 2011)

Zoe, do your videos every actually work properly? Get that webcam checked out, Eggs.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 20, 2011)

hahaha, Rick, that was hilarious. Thanks for the shout out and your american accent was pretty much spot on. 

Everyone else, let's get on this, we've got a few video up already and they're all super cool. We've got Spanish, French, Polish, English and some "southern" twang! What else can we add to the melting pot that is dims?


----------



## Zowie (Sep 20, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Zoe, do your videos every actually work properly? Get that webcam checked out, Eggs.



No, I've actually got a rare disorder in which my mouth doesn't move at the same time I speak. Ventriloquist syndrome... another symptom is the hand up my ass. I'll show you next time I do another video.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 20, 2011)

Zowie said:


> No, I've actually got a rare disorder in which my mouth doesn't move at the same time I speak. Ventriloquist syndrome... another symptom is the hand up my ass. I'll show you next time I do another video.



I knew Canadians were fucked up. And what you and Hozay do for foreplay is none of my business, unless you provide visual aids.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 20, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Posted my video!  Check out my terrible french and out-of-sync soundtrack.



Your video being out of sync reminded me of those old school kung fu movies dubbed for english. Which I loved btw hahah


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 21, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I knew Canadians were fucked up.



Please tell me you're not just realizing this now


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 21, 2011)

Zowie said:


> No, I've actually got a rare disorder in which my mouth doesn't move at the same time I speak. Ventriloquist syndrome... another symptom is the hand up my ass. I'll show you next time I do another video.



I have the weirdest boner right now.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 21, 2011)

Anjula said:


> I can't properly upload this stupid vid -.-



lip biting is hawt hahahahah

love the accent


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I know Hozay he can be a hero
> 
> But from what I've seen your English is great, better than a lot of the English people I know  And you look amazing as always :happy:



*ahhh **HOZAY** the HERO....hehehe

ANJULA your English sounds perfect to me....too
and you are so darn cute*


----------



## Anjula (Sep 21, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> lip biting is hawt hahahahah
> 
> love the accent



thank you! :happy:



HDANGEL15 said:


> *ahhh **HOZAY** the HERO....hehehe
> 
> ANJULA your English sounds perfect to me....too
> and you are so darn cute*



thanks! believe me it's not perfect, ecpecially when it comes to grama lol I've failed my test today lol I'm darn cute! fuck yeah!


----------



## Zowie (Sep 21, 2011)

You know Anjula, I think it's mostly because of the hair, but I had this nightmarish notion that you'd sound like a polish version of boxxy. I'm glad it isn't the case.


----------



## Anjula (Sep 21, 2011)

Zowie said:


> You know Anjula, I think it's mostly because of the hair, but I had this nightmarish notion that you'd sound like a polish version of boxxy. I'm glad it isn't the case.




boxxy 0_0...don't do this to me...


----------



## Zowie (Sep 21, 2011)

Anjula said:


> boxxy 0_0...don't do this to me...



Hahaha, like I said, I'm SUPER glad this isn't the case.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 21, 2011)

Anjula said:


> boxxy 0_0...don't do this to me...





Zowie said:


> Hahaha, like I said, I'm SUPER glad this isn't the case.



What the fuck is boxxxy?


----------



## Melian (Sep 21, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> What the fuck is boxxxy?



Gonna have to assume that's a porn star. 

+/- fisting specialist.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEJpjnaLtJk

Mine finished uploading while I was sleeping.

Also noticed a case of the disappearing double chin.

I ramble... a lot. But this WAS cut down by 5 minutes from the last video I tried to make for this topic!


----------



## Anjula (Sep 21, 2011)

Melian said:


> Gonna have to assume that's a porn star.
> 
> +/- fisting specialist.



you're right


----------



## Zowie (Sep 21, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> What the fuck is boxxxy?





Melian said:


> Gonna have to assume that's a porn star.
> 
> +/- fisting specialist.



I wish it was a fisting specialist. But again this proves, I spend far too much time on the internets.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yavx9yxTrsw


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 21, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I wish it was a fisting specialist. But again this proves, I spend far too much time on the internets.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yavx9yxTrsw



That is too much hyper for one person to process :huh:


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 21, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I wish it was a fisting specialist. But again this proves, I spend far too much time on the internets.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yavx9yxTrsw



i want to rape her face with cracked out honey badger... 

i hate you for posting this link.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 21, 2011)

Holy. Shit.

Me no likey boxxy.

It's obviously an act. A very annoying one. 
Never ever will I click something related to that again.


----------

